# Final Fantasy Type-0 [PSP] Discussion Thread



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 23, 2011)

I know theres probably a Type 0 thread in the depths of the department section, if there is one, I have no problem with the mod merging.



*First Production Premiere Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfbeXCoBx48[/YOUTUBE]​

Anyways Recently 20 minutes of gameplay of this game came out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkC1lPinIus&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​

*Official Site:* 

Until then, discuss the game


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Only one of the compilation I'm watching.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 23, 2011)

So far Kurasame and Nine seem to be of my interest
Kursame being that he can control Tonberries at his will and
Nine being that he is a fucking badass



*Spoiler*: _Kurasame_


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

It's also Square's chance to prove they can actually do a military school rpg after the ff8 failure.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's also Square's chance to prove they can actually do a military school rpg after the ff8 failure.



Eh gameplay looks solid, Square's possibly finally are going  to release some good final fantasy games =/


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Square had the right building blocks the first go around with 8, they just failed execution wise. So I'm hoping for second times a charm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

It looks like it might be good. But I don't trust it. It's probably going to be so terrible I will castrate my own self if I bought it out of pure rage.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 23, 2011)

I did like the good use of blood and the idea of killing yourself to summon an esper/eidolon/aeon/Guardian Forces/whatever the fuck they're called


----------



## blackbird (May 23, 2011)

Let Nomura go already. This is getting embarrassing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Eidolon, Esper, Summon, Chocobo, Horsedicks, whatever. They can't make up their mind on what to call them, though it seems Eidolons has stuck (I liked Espers more).


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

Yaaaay! More uninspired characters!


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yaaaay! More uninspired characters!



Lets see the characters that you would make for this game then...

...yeah thought so.


I'm still not sold on this game though.


----------



## Naruto (May 23, 2011)

I don't like how the entire cast is wearing school uniforms, but I have to admit the gameplay is looking sweet


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 23, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't like how the entire cast is wearing school uniforms, but I have to admit the gameplay is look sweet



Well they are attending Hogwarts a Magic Academy of sorts. And they are trying to protect it from outer forces who wants to buttrape their crystal


----------



## blackbird (May 23, 2011)

So Agito got a revival after all, eh?

Great. You take FF8's shitty "common background" theme for characters, i.e. the school and go as far as making them all  - except for that Edge Kurasame guy, set the game in the weird and confusing Fabula Nova Crystallis universe, add a variant of the glorious and complex battle system of FFCC and, last but not least, top it off with a director, .

The story carried us through Crisis Core. What will carry us through this one, I wonder.



Esura said:


> Lets see the characters that you would make for this game then...
> 
> ...yeah thought so.



Best argument ever.


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

Everything I see of it points to it being the best out of the compilation though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome, I look forward to it.

Picking up this and Versus, will be a great year for action rpgs.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 23, 2011)

Probably the last PSP game that I'll play.

I like what I saw, but as I said in the FF thread, the camera control looks like it's gonna be a problem.


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lets see the characters that you would make for this game then...
> 
> ...yeah thought so.
> 
> ...



Derp, acting like people have no right to be critical because they can't do better. If this were the case editors wouldn't exist, they would just take the persons job who they were in charge of editing.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> *Derp, acting like people have no right to be critical because they can't do better.* If this were the case editors wouldn't exist, they would just take the persons job who they were in charge of editing.



I didn't act that way. Funny how people get so many different perspectives on one fucking post...

Anyways, people have the right to be critical of something, but I have every right to be critical of that critique no?


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

> Lets see the characters that you would make for this game then...
> 
> ...yeah thought so.



I am to believe this is a totally sincere request? 


You can disagree with an opinion without looking like an ass you know.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I am to believe this is a totally sincere request?
> 
> 
> You can disagree with an opinion without looking like an ass you know.



Take what you will from it.

So I look like an ass now no? Get off the white horse you are riding on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

meh somewhat interested


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2011)

If we could not insult each other, that would be great.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 24, 2011)

The gameplay looks like an improved version of Crisis Core's good I liked that gameplay. I know I'm probably going to get hate for saying this but I think they should have kept the metalicness of the eidolons from final fantasy 13 since this is a member of it's compilation but then that's just my opinion. The world looks interesting. Oh god one character looks like Cloud, that's an instant turn off. I'll probably get it but I'm not looking forward to it as much as FFXIII-2.


----------



## Dullahan (May 26, 2011)

Here's a translated version of the 20 min video:

part 1: 
part 2: 

Tabata was really very candid and passionate about the game. He bringing together a lot older elements that FF Fans like while still providing something new. Definitely sounds like he knows what he's doing.

Honestly, see him like that made like any other game. While everyone may not like Type-0 at least he putting a lot effort into it.


----------



## The World (May 26, 2011)

Why is there another thread on this? 

This is like the 4th one.


----------



## Majinvergil (May 26, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Dullahan (May 26, 2011)

Bunch of new scans and screens:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 26, 2011)

My god, Gilgamesh is in this game, now this just makes it more interesting!


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Gilgamesh is in every fucking thing. He is like Cid...in every fucking FF game almost, except Cid is in every FF in name only.


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2011)

> Gilgamesh:
> 
> This time, Gilgamesh appears as L'Ciel. He has forgotten the mission given to him, and is on his own rampage. He searches for powerful opponents, appears on battlefields, and challenges his opponents to a showdown to plunder his foes' weapons.
> 
> ...



Translation for the scans.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> This time, Gilgamesh appears as *L'Ciel*.



I thought Type-0 wasn't supposed to be related to the Fabulous Novel Crstallia?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 27, 2011)

Holy shit, I'm loving Sice already. It's rare to find a character wielding a scythe. And a female too.

And I swear to God, my eyes were playing tricks on me when I read this for the first time:



> Sice:
> 
> 
> Although her weapon is huge, her *tits* are not necessarily huge. Instead, she waves it lightly, and fights in a speedily.


OH SH-


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Holy shit, I'm loving Sice already. It's rare to find a character wielding a scythe. And a female too.
> 
> And I swear to God, my eyes were playing tricks on me when I read this for the first time:
> 
> ...



Your mind is playing tricks on you.

Fapping will calm your mind.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 27, 2011)

It was definitely the power of suggestion. My brain wants me to accept what I initially saw. 

The school girl fetish in me will probably make me want to play with an all-female party ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 27, 2011)

Sice seems to be an interesting character


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> It was definitely the power of suggestion. My brain wants me to accept what I initially saw.
> 
> *The school girl fetish in me will probably make me want to play with an all-female party ALL THE TIME*.



Go for it, I do an all girl party in almost any RPG (J or W) that would let me. Rather look at a female than another man.


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2011)

Type-0's Odin looks so badass! It really pissed me off when I found out that 13's Odin had a stupid rat face feature, and it's a relief they didn't come up with some disappointing design again. Still, nothing beats Crisis Core Odin!


----------



## Dullahan (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the trans Kuroba Kaitou, lots neat details there. This also explains why Sice's scythe was glowing red at one point in the demonstration. I also like Eight is bring back the Sabin/Zell command inputs too.



Esura said:


> I thought Type-0 wasn't supposed to be related to the Fabulous Novel Crstallia?



Nope, only that ever changed was the name in hopes of it becoming a series of it's own (Type1-3 has already been trademarked). The game still uses the FNC mythology but interpretation is not the same. Versus has similar case as well.

It's a lot like how FFI-V dealt with it the Crystals, Light Warriors etc.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 28, 2011)

Man this is shaping up to be pretty epic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2011)

This is quite possibly the only game I have faith in from Square-Enix lately.

Don't fuck this up, too.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 5, 2011)

i wasnt rly Interested in this game but Sexy Shiva..?! day 1 purchase!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to see if they make Shiva more revealing than FFX's Shiva


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> i wasnt rly Interested in this game but Sexy Shiva..?! day 1 import!



Fixed.

They have no clue how they are going to bring Type 0 overseas. Kitase or someone said that they are looking at alternative ways to bring Type 0 over here.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 5, 2011)

SQenix really loves blonde meterosexual looking men for some reason. Wouldn't put it pass those gay nazi sympathizers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

New Gameplay Videos of Type 0 out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNyuGHO6AcI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zW9YAO2KP4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGyWfLjteVs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRzv0GurujQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

At this point, I stopped giving a shit about games not coming here. Fuck Vesperia PS3, fuck Xillia, fuck Xenoblade, fuck Last Story, and fuck Type-0. And if they do come here I hope they flop...fuckers.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2011)

^Wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

Shiva has always been stupid sexy and stupid scantily clad.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2011)

*Commercial*

*Crystarium spotted...*

*Impressions*


AND...
Cinque <333333333


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

One question, is this game spawned by Toriyama?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 16, 2011)

No it be Kitase


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 18, 2011)

lol i tough the psp was dead... is it the last game for psp ?
since i have now a custom firmware i will try this game, fuck yeah 
oh wait.... my memory stick is only 1 go so i will probably dont have enough space..... fuck.....


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> No it be Kitase



Kitase is producing this...and he produced FFXIII as well btw.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2011)

Crap I meant it be Tabata


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

This

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqnlicsHiuI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


And 7 minute footage of Demo at the Odaiba event


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2011)

They really need to hurry up and release this already.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh and the release date is October 13th


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2011)

That's just the Japanese release, right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep             .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers for a quick English version.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I think Imma pass on this one, but if it becomes one of the games for the Remaster series and comes out on the PS3, then I would surely get it


Ugh. I don't wanna hear it. I mean, if this game was released years ago, I wouldn't mind, but being a new game and all, IF they were planning to do a PS3 HD remix in the near future then that's just BS with the Vita coming and all. 

But I'm gonna buy it regardless.


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2011)

Hnnnnng that moogle


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2011)

Why would Nomura talk about that; he's got nothing to do with the production of this game 

The last I heard they were still deciding whether or not to even release it outside Japan.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh and the release date is October 13th



my birffday 


...what's this I hear about 2 UMDs?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't fucking wait


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> The last I heard they were still deciding whether or not to even release it outside Japan.


Oh no you don't-


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 23, 2011)

When they said they were gonna make Shiva sexy in Type 0, they actually meant it....


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Well hot damn! She ain't blue.

But is it just me or doesn't she look more moe-ish face wise?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

If you didn't tell me that was shiva I wouldn't have known. But damn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2011)

...that's Shiva?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2011)

She looks like part of the main cast.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

*One Final Fantasy Type-0 Student Is Armed With A Sword Whip, Another Has A Flute*



> Seven, one of the playable characters in Final Fantasy Type-0, gives off an icy first impression, but she’s a big softy. She never says "no" to her friends and takes care of the underclassmen. Seven is armed with a sword whip, which allows her to give the same amount of damage to enemies near and far. Her special ability "catch" grabs and enemy and shocks them for lightning damage.
> 
> Jack uses a sword and has high attack power compared to the other character. His ability is "abandon" which sets up a situation where Jack evades an attack and strikes an enemy. Jack is an easy going character, always seen smiling and he moves at his own pace. Deuce has a gentle personality and carries a kid’s flute in battle. He hits enemies with blasts of sound and can use "concerto" to boost the status of all allies.
> 
> Speaking with Dengeki PlayStation, director Hajime Tabata explained the story is not told from one character’s perspective. Following the history of Class Zero is Final Fantasy Type-0 theme and in this sense Class Zero plays the leading role. Rem and Machina are special characters, but Tabata states they are not the hero or heroine of the game.



*Source:*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

*All About Final Fantasy Type-0′s Magic System And Gun-Like Attributes*



> Dengeki PlayStation has a detailed look at Final Fantasy Type-0′s magic system, which ties elemental magic with a types of firearms. You can cast fire, ice, and lightning spells in the PSP game. Magic also has an attack pattern attribute and Dengeki PlayStation shared five of those in their latest issue.
> 
> Rifle (RF) is for straight shots of fire, ice or lightning. While this type of magic can hit targets from far away, it’s area of effect is narrow. Shotgun (SHG) class spells have a wide blast radius that can hit several close targets, but these spells don’t cover the same amount of distance. Missile (MIS) class spells are homing attacks. When you reach higher tiers of magic (-ra and –ga spells) missile spells gain an area of effect bonus. Bomb (BOM) class spells create short range explosions, which are particularly effective against small enemies. Rocket launcher (ROK) magic makes a target appear. You can move the sight and aim an explosive elemental blast at enemies. While five classes of magic were shown, it appears Square Enix created more. King, as seen above, has Thunder MW as one of his commands.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 27, 2011)

Entire Dengeki article translated here:



> This week’s issue of Dengeki PlayStation had another wellspring of information on Final Fantasy Type-0, elaborating on some of the gameplay systems that will appear in the game that we had briefly seen in the Odaiba demo and in other forms of the game’s media. The interview involved the game’s director Hajime Tabata as well as the game’s art director Yusuke Naora. Here’s a summary of the information we’ve broken down below:
> 
> World:
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I forgot about this game. Does it still exist or is it now a NGP game?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Its releasing October 13th and its on the PSP still


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess there's hope yet for this little handheld.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2011)

Btw Heres a better picture of that Shiva Scan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I prefer the icicle nude Shiva, but that's not bad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not really a fan. Too human now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

She should be made of icicles, right? I mean it only makes sense.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 28, 2011)

Bucketload of screenshots here:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

That Shiva


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

christ, Seven's like a cross between Lightning and Ivy

...


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

My god this game.....must have.... and that Sheva pic!!!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

*An Overview Of The World And Rulers Of Final Fantasy Type-0*



> Final Fantasy Type-0 focuses on four nations — Rubrum, Milites, Lorica and Concordia — and a war sparked by a struggle for crystals. Here’s a look at each, along with a leader or prominent character from each nation.



You can watch the screenshots and more info 

*Source:*


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to know who that incredibly sexy looking woman/teacher? is in one of the cut scenes, she's seen talking to a higher up of the academy possibly? either way I must have this game, I'm exploding with desire to play it!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Playable Demo Coming Soon*



> Not sure about Final Fantasy Type-0? You’ll be able to try it before you buy. Square Enix announced they will release a "Summer’s day trial version" of the game.
> 
> The news comes from Famitsu magazine leaks, which notes the playable demo will be free. Square Enix have not announced a release date for the demo. Since it’s a summer version it should come out before the game’s October 13 release date in Japan.



*Source:* 
__________________________________________________

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Demo Detailed*



> A few more details about the Final Fantasy Type-0 playable demo slipped out. According to Famitsu leaks, the demo will have at least four missions.
> 
> Operation Empire Escape (difficulty level: normal) – the first mission you can choose, a battle with Byakko troops.
> Giudecca Battle (difficulty level: hard) – reach the destination and take out the Soryu army. It’s recommended to use Shiva here.
> ...



*Source: *


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn its just getting me more and more hyped


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 10, 2011)

Everything about the Demo including it's release:


Special Dengeki PS art:


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

The demo's out tomorrow!? GIMME!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 10, 2011)

Tonight actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

I can has demo?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

where do I go to make the demo mine


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

As of right now, it'll be out in about five hours.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

Do want


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

It shall be mine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone play it yet?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys are, like, so useless. 

Yes, I've played it. It's quite a bit different to how I thought it'd be. Essentially, it's an Action RPG - Triangle is your normal attack, Circle and Square each have a magick tied to them and Cross lets you dodge. You've got two allies that you can switch between at any time and you can sacrifice all your HP to transform into an Eidolon (or whatever they call them in this) for a short amount of time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll hopefully try it out tonight. I bet I will hate it though. I just bet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2011)

So I'm playing the type-0 demo as I speak and I'm enjoying myself quite a bit. Very kingdom hearts-esk battles which I love.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright some quick impressions finished the second mission and played a bit of 3rd.

+Game looks gorgeous with excellent art direction.
+Combat and such is great. Every character is pretty varied, each with own strengths and weakness.
+ Kill and Break Sights as well as Phantoma are pretty cool sub-mechanics.
+The music seems like it will be Ishimoto's best OST so far.
-The camera can be an utter pain sometimes, it's fine in open environments, but smaller/tighter is where the problem is. The Dev staff is apparently still working on it, so that good.
-Lock-on needs some more adjustments.
-Some frame rate issues. 

So, yeah overall it's pretty awesome! Definitely grabbing it when it comes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know about all that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

So I played the demo. 


Nobody told me this shit was in Japanese.  I didn't know what the fuck was going on. I never figured out how to change party members so really I only tried the bitch you're stuck with at first in battle (which was hard enough to find ).

Battle system looks good. Controls are easy enough but I don't understand what I'm doing. Graphics are great but I don't understand what I'm doing. Music was vintage but I don't understand what I'm doing.

My only gripe, and a very important make-or-break kinda gripe, is that the camera and controls are garbage. Another shitty "oh control the camera with the D-pad and move with the analogue stick, lol!" kind of thing. 

THAT DOES NOT FUCKING WORK.

Fortunately the camera at least moves a little on its own otherwise I'd say fuck this game outright. As it stands I might give it a try, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

You're really useless, aren't you? 

Hold L+R together and press up on the D-Pad to bring in new members for your three man team and hold L+R and press right on the D-Pad to change the character you're controlling.

So far, I like Sice and Ace the most. Sice because her melee attacks are actually really cool looking and Ace because his magic is really quite strong. It's a shame Seven wasn't playable - she's voiced by the same person that voiced Yuna.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't care. 

I'll just play the game when it comes out and figure it out then. I like what I played of it but won't bother playing any more since it's in fucking Japanese. I just wanted a feel for the combat anyway.

Is there any way to fix the shitty camera controls though?  I mean I might not play it at all thanks to that bullshit.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, there is one way - play the game on the Vita instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck that noise. I'm not droppin' that kinda dough. 

I'll just play something else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the demo, I do admit the camera is a major flaw. One mission I had major lulz on though. After that mission I asked myself " Did I....did I just fight metal gear rex's"?


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 13, 2011)

Well apparently the Director twitted that he's planning on addressing the Camera issues, before the game hits stores.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, the demo was good but the camera is flawed as hell. >__> they better fix that shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Ace Sice and King are fucking quality.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2011)

Is anyone else going to end up seriously put off that the name is Sice and not Six?

I mean I know Engrish is a big thing in Japan but god damn it's a simple word.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Tv you do know Sice is a gambling term right? Like Ace, trey and deuce.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, the demo was good but the camera is flawed as hell. >__> they better fix that shit.



It's on the PSP the camera is going to be busted. It's a simple flaw of the platform.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a flaw they should fix.

I've played other PSP games that didn't have shitty camera controls like this thing.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 15, 2011)

I definitely like Sice the most. Ace has some awesome magic, and his Special is my favourite, but Sice has an awesome melee combo and a pretty powerful Special, too.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2011)

With the game having camera flaws and being on 2 UMDs, they might as well port it to the PSV with some slight changes/improvements.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Might as well delay development and release it on Vita.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay Sice and Ace are Awesome but Nine is just


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 18, 2011)

New Scan for Type 0



Remaining Members of Class Zero are shown


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

*Bahamut Dominates The Skies And These Final Fantasy Type-0 Screens*



> Bahamut returns for Final Fantasy Type-0 as one of the war gods players can summon by sacrificing one of their party members. In this game, Bahamut rules the skies and can swoop down to make the ground tremble with his Shockwave attack. Rush makes Bahamut lunge in and charge an enemy from the air.
> 
> Megaflare, Bahamut?s signature attack, is his most powerful move. Players can tap a button to charge the laser-like beam and aim it with the analog stick.



*Source*:


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like Cinque's look.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2011)

Bahamut is massive!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't wait to wreck shit with bahamut.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

Did I say Cinque? I meant Cater, god damn Cater


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder how big Bahamut's dick is?


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Wut? **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

How big it is. Probably huge.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Why does it matter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know, he has to fuck Leviathan with something.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

No comment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Imagine the deepthroat action Leviathan could give.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine the *deepthroat action Leviathan could give.*




Screw this shit, I'm going to work now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish I could go home. I'd look up Levaithan Deepthroat.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate you right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I think this weekend I will draw it and PM you it.


----------



## BVB (Sep 2, 2011)

Is this still jap only?


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, but Square says they are trying to find some other ways to bring this over though since apparently, PSP retail is not an option. 

Aren't Square Enix, Atlus, and XSEED games the only games that do even remotely well here on PSP? Advertising and a little push from Gamestop can carry this game far....maybe not the big numbers they want but far. Most of their sells will come from Japan anyways considering the difference of the PSP market between here and over there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

It better come out here, the demo was actually pretty good. They finally make a decent Final Fantasy game and they won't bring it over?


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Blame their platform of choice.

Its actually one the reason why the American and Japanese divide is widening even more. The choice platforms over there is either extremely lackluster on software sales here (PSP) or does well here but not Japan well (DS).

I think the only reason I own portables this gen is because of a bunch of Japanese games getting released on them. Handhelds was all but dead to me after Game Boy Color.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine the deepthroat action Leviathan could give.



I can also see bahamut megaflaring all over leviathans face if you know what I mean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish I was Japanese. 

Fucking Americans have shitty taste in games.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree 100%.

Although I rather not be Japanese though when I think about it. I just want to learn Japanese to play the games, but Japan as a whole is on some other shit and I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

I third this opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I can also see bahamut megaflaring all over leviathans face if you know what I mean.


More like a gigaflare. 


Esura said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> Although I rather not be Japanese though when I think about it. I just want to learn Japanese to play the games, but Japan as a whole is on some other shit and I'm glad to be here.



Yeah, you say you want to learn Japanese too close to the Lounge and people will call you a Weaboo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More like a gigaflare.



Terraflare.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you say you want to learn Japanese too close to the Lounge and people will call you a Weaboo.



Yay, people on a Naruto forum calling other people on the same forum weeaboos.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

*This Is The Final Fantasy Type-0 Collector?s Edition*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

While it looks pretty as fuck, just the soundtrack and a box of cards?

Laaaaame.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Blame their platform of choice.
> 
> Its actually one the reason why the American and Japanese divide is widening even more. The choice platforms over there is either extremely lackluster on software sales here (PSP) or does well here but not Japan well (DS).
> 
> I think the only reason I own portables this gen is because of a bunch of Japanese games getting released on them. Handhelds was all but dead to me after Game Boy Color.



The PSP just hasn't done well in the US, it had the potential to do well but it just flopped.

I think where Sony messed up was barely achieving the idea of having a console in your hands. With UMD's loading times, short battery life, the generic console ports, and $40 games; they made the console-like handheld concept very unintuitive. 

PSP sales were fairly good around launch, but once people actually got hold of it and actually used it for real-world situations, its issues became more notable.

Now I'm not saying that PSP problems weren't overlooked, because quite a few were willing to accept the trade-off for what it could do and the games that could be delivered. 

All I'm saying is that Sony kinda set the bar low for what a console-in-handheld form could be, and turned-off a lot of potential consumers' perception of having those games in a convenient way.

The PSVita is Sony's way of rectifying that mistake, but will the US actually catch-on to this new platform? Will people see that the handheld/console-like experience can be just as good as the mini-game experience on the iPodTouch/iPhone? It's all in how Sony and developers/publishers actually things this time around.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2011)

Its been known for quite a while now


----------



## Dullahan (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like this hasn't posted yet, here's the short version of the TGS trailer with Bump a Chicken new song.



If the link brings you to a page with just the site's logo, just backspace and click the link again.

Also one more other thing, he's back!


*Spoiler*: _Scan and Translation_ 







> *Nimbus*- Byakko L'Cie. He is a silent and enigmatic "cyborg" L'Cie. His past is one of having fought many L'Cies.
> 
> *Setsuna*- Suzaku L'Cie. It is said that she can call 1000 Summon Beasts. She is the most senior L'Cie. A skilled Summon Magic user.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Dat Diabolos.


----------



## Dullahan (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty ecstatic to see him again. Never thought Square would bring him back.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

Now about dat Ark


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Diablos gonna blow shit up with some demibombs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

What the fuck they smokin'?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 19, 2011)

It's Diablos. I never thought I'd see him again. I'll be damn.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

So the l'Cie in Type-0 are quite a bit different to the ones in FFXIII. Int'restin'.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

They better be............or else..........or else................well I guess it wouldn't be as interesting. I.E. bad


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck they smokin'?



Thats not too shocking as far as PSP games go.

Japanese games are expensive in general.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy Type-0 gets a reward for Future promise.


----------



## Dullahan (Sep 20, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Final Fantasy Type-0 gets a reward for Future promise.



Nice! Looks like a lot people liked the new demo, speaking of which here's a impression of if from :

These were translated by a poster named Casker on another forum:



> Opening Movie:
> 
> Two goddesses in the darkness, slowly swaying around, each with both hands stretched out controlling an intense sphere of light. Their faces are expressionless, or as if concerned about something. (movie is probably made by the visual works studio! It?s very beautiful!)
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats not too shocking as far as PSP games go.
> 
> Japanese games are expensive in general.



Glad I'm not in Japan then. This is the only time I'll say that. Even despite the Tsunami.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Characters Level Up While You And Your PSP Sleep*


----------



## Lupin (Oct 3, 2011)

> As long as Final Fantasy Type-0 is loaded and your PSP isn’t out of batteries your Class Zero students will continue to study and gain AP when they level up.
> 
> You can use AP to purchase new abilities.



Sounds awesome. I haven't played the demo yet. But I think i'll wait for the full game to come out before getting it. Will wait for an English port first though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Final Fantasy Type-0 Characters Level Up While You And Your PSP Sleep*





When is this english already?!?!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When is this english already?!?!



That, I don't know. I'm staying hopeful though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Hopefully there's at least a fan translation. This is bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Should of bought more PSP software then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Fuck that, I bought three games. One at SRP.


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

Sometime I do really hate SE.

This would be one of those times if they won't release this in the west.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Considering the amount of money they spent on this PSP game, they are destined to flop overseas with Type 0 on PSP, even with the FF name. You can't get mad at them for this one, its how it is. PSP sold a lot hardware wise but software sales are always poor.

I can see Type-0 either being on Remasters or Vita though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

If it gets fan translated I'll be happy. And I'm sure it will be if it never gets a release here.

Of course that could take years.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2011)

>gain levels while not even playing

Not gonna lie, that sounds like the epitome of Casual


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Depending on how it works, I think it's a good idea.

If it requires you to set it up first or something, that is. If it just randomly levels you...


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the idea of randomly leveling. Means less grinding, which I hate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like the idea of randomly leveling. Means less grinding, which I hate.



But leveling yourself gives you a greater feeling of accomplishment. Just getting leveled for no reason isn't fun.

If you can set up something to where you gain levels automatically it would still feel like you're doing it at least.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2011)

If the game requires you to leave it running overnight to gain the levels required to progress something is DRASTICALLY wrong


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Of course you wouldn't leave it on overnight.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Extended TGS Trailer*



Shit is fucking epic. Why is this not coming over here again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

It must come. 

Or SquareEnix must die.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2011)

DO SE, give me this deliciousness


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> DO SE, give me this deliciousness



They can give it to me Vita-style...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I can steal  it.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Cid, Nimbus and Kursame look the most badass. 

Man I wish I knew we could switch to JP voices in the Eng version of the game.

I know some JP romaji, now if only I could learn how to read dem scribbles, then I could import.  

SE needs to port this shit POSTHASTE!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I'll wait for the Vita, then buy the game off of the Japanese PSN.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I would definitely want to play this on the Vita with 2 control sticks. Having 1 just sucks for a game like this. 

Or maybe just wait the 3 or so years for them to rerelease it as an HD game on the PS3.  Fucking Sony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I just want the game already. 


Actually, I guess I can wait. I mean, I got Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Dark Souls sucks up your life.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

If I'm feeling particularly generous, I might buy Type-0 on a new PSN account and share it with four others.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

You know you want to share it with me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

You mean in Japanese or something?


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Shut up CMX, she's giving away free shit. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

But it's Japanese. I can't play a Japanese RPG.


The only Japanese game I can play is something like Megaman or some action/fighter.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

This is going to be an action RPG!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

But it's still an RPG. 

Gotta read menus and shit.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Reading menus are for pussies. I just blow shit up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll blow your shit up.



MEGAFLARE!!!


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

10,000 YEN? 150 BUCKS!? 

PlayAsia? Terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

55 L moneys? Isn't that, like, 80 dollars in real moneys?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Will Tell A Different Story The Second Time Around
*


> In Japan, Square Enix run a manga magazine imprint titled GanGan, which consists of various individual magazines such as Monthly Shounen GanGan and Young GanGan. Both Fullmetal Alchemist and Soul Eater were serialized in Monthly Shounen GanGan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2011)

...So wait, the New Game+ is actually a different story? That's really epic.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2011)

All

MY


MONEY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Why can't we get this?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why can't we get this?



The PSP isn't popular enough, so blame Sony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

It's all shitty Nintendo's fault. They have a strangehold on the market.

And gamers today are stupid enough to fall into their hold.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2011)

fuck you sony


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck you, Nintendo. 

And Sony, too. They should make an International edition. English is cool in Japan.


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck Sony, but it's cool that there is so much replayability to this game. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

It's cool for them slant-eyed gooks, maybe, but I can't read no chinga-chongy-chink words.



Woah, where did that come from?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

That cat is starting to piss me off now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Mura said:


> That cat is starting to piss me off now.






I'm sure you saw this coming.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure you saw this coming.



Damn you!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2011)

Clearly the cat has been hanging out in Japan too much. All that radiation made it glow!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Kitten's a weeaboo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Won?t Have Paid DLC, Will Have Free Items*



> Director Hajime Tabata confirmed extra content for Final Fantasy Type-0 is in the cards, but Square Enix will not sell additional items for the PSP game. Instead, Tabata says they are working together with Square Enix members to give users free items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

>low difficulty
Okay 
>free dlc
Probably next to nothing.

As long as that auto levelling thing isn't as broken as I fear, the game's looking amazing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks and plays so much better than XIII-2

It has fucking RTS Elements!

EDIT: My body is ready


----------



## Dullahan (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit is hot. GET HYPED.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, YOU CAN SNIPE IN THIS GAME? HAHAHAHAHAH

BOOM! HEADSHOT!

GET HYPE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn it. Stop releasing news about this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn it. Stop releasing news about this game.



No way I'll stop bringing news on this game.....just to spite you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

But we'll never get it. 

Fucking never.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn it. Stop releasing news about this game.



Its kinda the opposite situation with Versus eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure about that. Versus isn't coming out either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Theres a new 12 minute trailer for this game but SE has made it unavailable to the public now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

SquareEnix can suck my dick. 

They suck now.


----------



## Dullahan (Oct 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> Theres a new 12 minute trailer for this game but SE has made it unavailable to the public now.



They replaced it with an HD version actually:


----------



## Dullahan (Oct 19, 2011)

New PV and likely the last one before the game ships next week.
This is one most plot-oriented.



And Famitsu scored the game 10/10/9/10, 39/40. Same as FFX and XIII


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2011)

wait XIII got a 39/40 from Famitsu? Wow  paid reviews much?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

US still not getting it?

I still don't care.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2011)

We do not know about the US but since the PSP game sales on Us are crap compared to Japanese ones i dunno if this one will make it out 
Btw, already found the best track from the ost!
Apostles of the Crystal (クリスタルの使徒; _Kurisutaru no Shito_)


----------



## Dullahan (Oct 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> US still not getting it?
> 
> I still don't care.



Maybe you will now?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2011)

It could be King from FF14 and its still just a rumor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Dullahan said:


> Maybe you will now?






LivingHitokiri said:


> It could be King from FF14 and its still just a rumor





GTFO!


----------



## masterriku (Oct 20, 2011)

pretty sure that turned out to be from the same ass as the lightening hoax.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> GTFO!


I know right, i wish im wrong as well,especially after he deleted his twitter comment!
Im gonna get this game on release as well, cant wait for english one


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2011)

Might as well post this here, too ^^

*Listen To Final Fantasy Type-0′s Theme Song In This Lengthy Trailer*



> Final Fantasy Type-0’s theme song is by a Japanese rock group named Bump of Chicken. The song, titled “Zero,” is featured in the latest trailer for the game. Watch it below:
> 
> [You can watch the video ]
> 
> There’s one week to go until Square Enix release Final Fantasy Type-0 in Japan. The game is slated for release on October 27th.



*Source:* 

Bump of Chicken<333


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I know right, i wish im wrong as well,especially after he deleted his twitter comment!
> Im gonna get this game on release as well, cant wait for english one



I'm hoping for the very least a quick fan translation. I really want to play this one unlike any other Final Fantasy-related title in recent years.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, me too, dunno why but after many years im hyped playing a final fantasy game and thats type-0 ( ofc not ffxIII-2 lol) which is a good sign that a game is good!


----------



## LMJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya that video you posted above



WTF did i just watch? That shit had me hooked like no other. I was mad when the trailer finished. Good song to go with it as well. The only problem I have, is with that many characters, is that the story will spread too thin because they are trying to incorporate so many of them in this story.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2011)

Its pretty hilarious because this game is already kicking XIII-2's ass in terms of quality


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, Type-0 > FFXIII-2 by a long shot from what I've played/seen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2011)

All these potshots at XIII-2 I swear...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

XIII-2 is going to be shittier than XIII. It actually took the gameplay and made it worse.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> All these potshots at XIII-2 I swear...



Hey, Agito is freakin' awesome compared to "Final Fantasy XIII: Now With Playable Characters Nobody Cares About".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2011)

I think type-0 looks awesome too. I'm just not gonna downgrade XIII-2 because of type-0.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think type-0 looks awesome too. I'm just not gonna downgrade XIII-2 because of type-0.



Doooooooooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. As the Supreme Goddess of the Gaming Department, I command it!


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> All these potshots at XIII-2 I swear...



You already know. Haters gonna hate.

Hope haters speak Japanese.  I'm laughing at their misery.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

I would rather play Type-0 in Japanese and not understand a damn thing than play an English copy of FFXIII-2.


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

That's kind of retarded but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

It is because FFXIII-2 sucks.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2011)

Btw I found the song in the trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52DIYDu3mxk[/YOUTUBE]




CrazyMoronX said:


> I would rather play Type-0 in Japanese and not understand a damn thing than play an English copy of FFXIII-2.


^This


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hope haters speak Japanese.  I'm laughing at their misery.



You actually think you need to be fluent in Japanese to be able to play these games? All you really need to know is that セーブ is where you save your game. Even before I mastered the art of speaking Japanese with a British accent, I could play through any JRPG that was still in Japanese.

Anyone that's gotten through the demo will be able to beat the whole game, too - and, personally, making your own story up as you go along to match with the cutscenes is an awful lot more fun than trying to make heads or tails of whatever convoluted plot Squeenix has cooked up this time.

So quit hatin' you hater hating hater!


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You actually think you need to be fluent in Japanese to be able to play these games? All you really need to know is that セーブ is where you save your game. Even before I mastered the art of speaking Japanese with a British accent, I could play through any JRPG that was still in Japanese.
> 
> Anyone that's gotten through the demo will be able to beat the whole game, too - and, personally, making your own story up as you go along to match with the cutscenes is an awful lot more fun than trying to make heads or tails of whatever convoluted plot Squeenix has cooked up this time.
> 
> So quit hatin' you hater hating hater!



I would like to understand the story so not understanding Japanese is a hindrance to enjoying any RPG import. I primarily play these games for the plot and characters anyways.

No, I don't think you need to be fluent, you do need to, excluding your "I DID IT WITHOUT UNDERSTANDING JAPANESE" comment. If you have no fucking clue what is being presented to you, how are you are able to play the game without a shit load of guessing and FAQ reading?  The gameplay would be lost on you. Its why I don't import anything other than fighting games. You don't need to understand shit to play fighting games and the story is irrelevant.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would like to understand the story so not understanding Japanese is a hindrance to enjoying any RPG import. I primarily play these games for the plot and characters anyways.
> 
> No, I don't think you need to be fluent, you do need to, excluding your "I DID IT WITHOUT UNDERSTANDING JAPANESE" comment. If you have no fucking clue what is being presented to you, how are you are able to play the game without a shit load of guessing and FAQ reading?  The gameplay would be lost on you. Its why I don't import anything other than fighting games. You don't need to understand shit to play fighting games and the story is irrelevant.



How the heck is the gameplay lost on you? You actually have to real the manual or play the tutorial to figure out how a game plays? You've never just picked up a controller, messed with the buttons for a few seconds and figured out what everything does before diving into the game itself?

It's no freakin' wonder everyone's so crap at games these days if you even need a damn tutorial just to know the Cross button is jump and the Triangle button is your basic combo.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> How the heck is the gameplay lost on you? You actually have to real the manual or play the tutorial to figure out how a game plays? You've never just picked up a controller, messed with the buttons for a few seconds and figured out what everything does before diving into the game itself?
> 
> It's no freakin' wonder everyone's so crap at games these days if you even need a damn tutorial just to know the Cross button is jump and the Triangle button is your basic combo.



Your basic attack button is always..........................SQUARE!


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> How the heck is the gameplay lost on you? You actually have to *real the manual or play the tutorial* to figure out how a game plays? You've never just picked up a controller, messed with the buttons for a few seconds and figured out what everything does before diving into the game itself?
> 
> It's no freakin' wonder everyone's so crap at games these days if you even need a damn tutorial just to know the Cross button is jump and the Triangle button is your basic combo.



Don't be dense Aji Tae. That's the whole point. If you don't speak Japanese you wont understand shit. Some Asian versions of Japanese games come with English cards inside but that's not for all of them. Even if you get the basics down of the controls, it would be hard to figure out what is your objective, what the hell the item does, what your equipment does, etc. Its why I don't import Japanese RPGs anymore unless there is a translation patch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd also rather eat nails than play FFXIII-2.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't be dense Aji Tae. That's the whole point. If you don't speak Japanese you wont understand shit. Some Asian versions of Japanese games come with English cards inside but that's not for all of them. Even if you get the basics down of the controls, it would be hard to figure out what is your objective, what the hell the item does, what your equipment does, etc. Its why I don't import Japanese RPGs anymore unless there is a translation patch.



So because you don't understand anything, or can't be arsed to work it out, others can't work out that when an item description says "HPblahblahblah50" somewhere, it means it recovers your health by 50 points? This is ridiculous. You can't tell what Attack is, or what Agility is, or Defense or that when a new weapon you've just found in a chest in the middle of a dungeon that seems insanely hard increases all your stats by a crazy amount, you can't tell that you just went into a dungeon you weren't meant to yet?

It's made even easier when we're talking about games in a series, where it's stupidly obvious what all the buttons do because they haven't changed a bit.

You don't need crappy English cards or anything like that. It's just common sense most of the time. Beating the Agito demo was a piece of cake and half the people that did it wouldn't even be able to tell you what "あなたは嫌なやつ" means even though everyone on the entire planet should be able to insult people in any language.

I'm not going to judge you for your inability to play video games unless they're written in English, but damn... Just because you can't doesn't mean everyone else is unable to. The amount of people that import, play and beat games without ever even learning the language itself is much higher than the number of people who can actually speak the language - and that's not just English-speakers picking up Japanese games, either, but Europeans buying games from England or Koreans picking up games from Japan.


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So because you don't understand anything, or can't be arsed to work it out, others can't work out that when an item description says "HPblahblahblah50" somewhere, it means it recovers your health by 50 points? This is ridiculous. You can't tell what Attack is, or what Agility is, or Defense or that when a new weapon you've just found in a chest in the middle of a dungeon that seems insanely hard increases all your stats by a crazy amount, you can't tell that you just went into a dungeon you weren't meant to yet?


How is it ridiculous? You expect people to guess at figuring out everything in a language they don't understand in a JRPG out of all games. Had we been discusing hack'n slash games, shmups, sidescrollers, or fighters you'd have a point. Do _you_ realize how ridiculous your claim is? Sure, some things will click if you have some experience with JRPG games but you will absolutely be lost in terms of story and quest descriptors, you know, key points in a RPG. 



> It's made even easier when we're talking about games in a series, where it's stupidly obvious what all the buttons do because they haven't changed a bit.
> 
> You don't need crappy English cards or anything like that. It's just common sense most of the time. Beating the Agito demo was a piece of cake and half the people that did it wouldn't even be able to tell you what "あなたは嫌なやつ" means even though everyone on the entire planet should be able to insult people in any language.


It was a demo. It doesn't really matter. Demos are only 10 minutes and shit at best.

But its not really common sense. Even the average hardcore gamer will have some difficulty trying to understand the finer mechanics of a RPG in another language you don't understand.



> I'm not going to judge you for your inability to play video games unless they're written in English, but damn... Just because you can't doesn't mean everyone else is unable to. *The amount of people that import, play and beat games without ever even learning the language itself is much higher than the number of people who can actually speak the language* - and that's not just English-speakers picking up Japanese games, either, but Europeans buying games from England or Koreans picking up games from Japan.


I would like proof of this. Some statistical evidence to back this claim up otherwise I'm going to have to take that with a grain of salt.

You seem to be missing my point though. My whole post was in relation to JRPGs or any game that's wordy. Of course you can _play_ JRPGs without understanding the language, no shit, but whats the point? You have no clue whats going on in terms of story and quests if you don't understand the language. Not all RPGs in Japan have brain dead "HPblablahblah50" item descriptors. Its like driving a car blind. Yeah you can do it but its crazy and there is a reason many people don't do that shit. Its pretty much guesswork on everything. However, for some reason you keep saying video games in general when I'm just talking about JRPGs, like Type-0.

I import games a lot as a non-Japanese speaker and I've imported a few JRPGs before from Japan out of hype, which is why I don't recommend people importing JRPGs unless they speak the language. You can get by on shmups, fighters, hack'n slash, racing games, etc. without much of a language barrier. Main menus might be a hassle at first but it shouldn't take too long to guess what is what. RPGs are different. Example. Suzie the Witch gives you some quest to find a rare item from an Adamantoise in the Lockness Forest. If its not in a language you understand you wouldn't know what the hell the lady asked you to do. Or item might tell you

Just because you and a circle of people wade through a game in a language you don't understand doesn't mean other people will.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with Esura, when I play an RPG I like to be able to know everything, what every item does, what the heck my next objective is, what the characters are saying. 

It's very annoying to play an RPG without being able to understand what the hell is going on. 

Example a character at the beginning tells you hey watch out! Don't stray to far from this area, the enemies past here are level 100!!! Of course you have no idea cause it's in Japanese, so you go without having any idea on what to do and then get raped repeatedly by enemies that are significantly stronger than you. You don't know where to go, you don't know what items do, you don't know the story, and it's difficult to even begin scratching the surface of the game, forget about getting a deep experience, gameplay and story wise.  

Final Fantasy isn't just a game it's an experience and that experience is greatly hurt if you can't understand any of the dialogue, objectives, or what the hell the items are and what they do. 

You could reach the final boss and know absolutely nothing on the finer things in the game, making everything that much more difficult and unsatisfactory.  

Imagine if Final Fantasy 2 was only in Japanese, you dive right in and you immediately train a little bit, then you go off to the next town and hope to god that you make progress, at last you do and it's boss time, you get owned extremely quickly, why? Because you have no way to know that you beef up your stats different in this FF title and all you managed to do was up your strength by 2 and your hp by 50. You have no idea that you could sit there for an hour and beat the crap out of your own characters to gain massive stamina and HP boosts which is pretty much required at some point. 

How can you play a game and enjoy it when you have to constantly go on the web to figure our what the item ahdfsahfa does? 

Reading a manual I don't mind but having to look for what item adhakhdka does and if there's any trick to make beating X boss easier by using item sfhkkhk I would have to painstakingly look for it on the internet. 

So I understand Esuras frustration, plus if they aren't gonna release their games over here screw them I'm not gonna buy their Japanese version, they want me to buy their games they can make an English version. That's another good reason NOT to buy a Japanese import. I don't see why a Final Fantasy title is even afraid to release here, there are insane Final Fantasy fans that will pull money out of their life savings to buy a PSP specifically for a Final Fantasy title. 

IMO they should stop pushing this digital crap it's certainly not helping with Pirating, it's unappealing for the consumer as the digital versions are often more expensive and it only serves to give the consumer the minor convenience of avoiding carrying their psp games in their pockets due to fear of them breaking and to line the companies pockets with a little extra money as if Sony and Square Enix don't have enough money respectively... but that's another rant entirely.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2011)

I disagree about the mandatory of "translation" in order to play a JRPG and thats coming from a person that finished all Sora No Kiseki series with barely understanding fo Japanese language.there many elements you can enjoy in games that you do not understand like, music , difficulty  and generally you give importance to other stuff which you usually do not when playing a translated version of the game since you know everything and how to work around which removes ( sometimes) the fun of messing around the game more.
Personally i have already preordered type-0 for the psp and im gonna play it non stop. Played the demo and i must say i was quite confused with the missions and timers but i found extremely satisfying and challenging! 

FFXIII-2 failed to me by making Sarah the main character,how in the gods name you call it a sequel to XIII ( which failed as well imo)  while having a total fodder and unimportant person to becoming  MAIN and shit all over of any ( if any) expectation i could had for the game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess that's where our differences in RPG gaming philosophy differs. Half the fun of RPGs in general is getting into the characters and the lore and story. Not being able to understand those elements in a game is a huge detriment to me and is a waste of my time personally. Although I don't really understand how an untranslated RPG gives more importance to other elements of the RPG than the translated version of the RPG. You do know you can mess around in translated RPGs and enjoy all those aspects you stated in a translated RPG too do ya? People usually do pay attention to these aspects in translated RPGs so I don't really get where you are coming from with that. Sure I understand people being hyped for Type 0 and willing to play in a language you don't understand, more power to ya. Just at least understand that its a bit unorthodox. Congrats on finishing Sora no Kiseki in Japanese. 

I don't really get the big deal with Serah being protag though. They must have their reasoning for doing so and I'm curious about it. From a distance, it seems that they want to build Lightning's character from the point of view of another character, similar to Metal Gear Solid 2 and Devil May Cry 4 as they still emphasizes Lightning's importance. January just can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesus christ they're going all out


----------



## Kyou (Oct 23, 2011)

CHOCOBO BREEDING!?!?! Ahaha.

Nah really, this game is shaping up to be more awesome than I expected. Multiplayer too? Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I wasn't a big fan of Chocobo breeding myself. It was tedious and I hated it. 

Especially since a requirement was racing.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Oct 24, 2011)

God, this looks like it'll be one hell of a game. 

I just jizzed when I saw the summons at the end. Diablos returns!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

*How To Breed Chocobos In Final Fantasy Type-0*



*Even More Of Final Fantasy Type-0′s Supporting Cast*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I want them have bigger titties.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Emina has huge tits. I don't like chicks with tits that weigh more than the rest of their body. 

Only fat chicks or crazy chicks have those.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Emina has huge tits. I don't like chicks with tits that weigh more than the rest of their body.
> 
> Only fat chicks or crazy chicks have those.



They are big but not sloppy huge like you are thinking.

Is we looking at the same picture?


----------



## Akatora (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to like it

but given the last couple of FF games and the direction the gamplay has taken It'll be harder to maintain my interest

ff xii and xiii fair games but they didn't have the right feel so lost interest way to quickly imo.

i liked ff crisis core but maybe it's the sub name which mean I won't judge it compared to older ff games


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> They are big but not sloppy huge like you are thinking.
> 
> Is we looking at the same picture?



I was talking about CMX's comment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

A girl with tits bigger than the rest of her body would be my dream girl.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Final Fantasy Type-0 Team Recommend Starting The Game With This Group*



> Dengeki PlayStation has a blowout on Final Fantasy Type-0 including tips from the staff on which characters to start playing as. The development team recommends Ace, Queen, and Nine because they are easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter what they recommend.

We're never getting it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0's 11-Minute Opening Video Streamed*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Well nows your chance to start learning.

In the meantime....

*Save Memory Stick Space For Your Final Fantasy Type-0 Install Data*



> Final Fantasy Type-0 has a data install feature, which can cut down loading times. You will need to install data for each disc, but you can choose the amount of data to install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Good thing I have a 32gb card. 




Oh, wait, we're never getting this game anyway.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh well, we still have FFXIII-2 at least CMX. It looks great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Stop trolling me. 


FFXIII-2 is going to be the worst game in history.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Why would you say that?


----------



## LMJ (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol always the CMX and Esura headbutting. Will never change.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why would you say that?



I've stated my reasons in the thread itself. 

QTE + Paradigm Shifts.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol always the CMX and Esura headbutting. Will never change.


he stupid dats y



CrazyMoronX said:


> I've stated my reasons in the thread itself.
> 
> QTE + Paradigm Shifts.



But worse game in history? Without even playing it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have to sniff a pile of shit to know it stinks.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have to sniff a pile of shit to know it stinks.



Just say you think FFXIII-2 is going to suck and be the worst FF game in history or worst game you are going to play or something. Saying its going to be the worst game in history is outright retarded if you played a lot of games old man. I can name 10 games off the top of my head that is objectively terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

It's just my way of exaggerating things, bro.

I've played way more games than you.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's just my way of exaggerating things, bro.
> 
> I've played way more games than you.



I don't doubt it old man. You is like the oldest person in this board.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Am not! There are at least 3 people that are really, super old.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 27, 2011)

Age wise or board wise?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Age-wise. 

Board-wise, I'm like the best eva.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Age wise or board wise?



Age wise. CMX is the oldest person here, or close to it. 

Shit, he is around my elder brother's age and they are considerably older than me (almost in their 40s).


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2011)

Is VS XIII gonna still be coming around? That one seems to be the coolest. I didn't even wanna try XIII I didn't like when XII tried to play for me >;[. 

Was hoping for Zero but no way I'll buy a JP one..


----------



## LMJ (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, 40? That's it? THought you were going to say something like 50. Psh.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh, 40? That's it? THought you were going to say something like 50. Psh.



40 isn't old to me personally since I've been around older people all my life (kind of fucked up my perception of age and is why I like older women )...I just like fucking with CMX.

Although its old in comparison to my age and to many others though to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

40 is like 120 on the Internet.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 7, 2011)

Fucking Grand Horns, i hate and love it at the same time when SE trolls me 
MAN im a paranoid ?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 40 is like 120 on the Internet.



You're 120?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

I'l only 30. 


That makes me... uhh... 100!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 7, 2011)

That is still very old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not older than your momma.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 7, 2011)

How old do you think she is? Take a guess.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 27, 2011)

English Version confirmed


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh hey this is now relavent to my interests


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2011)

FUCK TO THE YES

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

For some reason...I don't care.

Don't get me wrong, I want to play it and shit and this couldn't be anything other than great news, but...I officially don't give a darn now. More interested in Black Rock Shooter and other games now.

This is just a bit too late for Square imo.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> For some reason...I don't care.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want to play it and shit and this couldn't be anything other than great news, but...I officially don't give a darn now. More interested in Black Rock Shooter and other games now.
> 
> This is just a bit too late for Square imo.



Lol Esura you gonna say that for Versus as well?


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Esura you gonna say that for Versus as well?



At this rate, yeah. Actually, I'm already there with Versus. Its vaporware to me until I get a reasonable release date.

I don't think you guys know this, but I stopped following FFXIII for some years after the initial wave of information, only to preorder a month before release when I found out its actually coming out soon. I pretty much had no large hype for FFXIII whatsoever until then.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> For some reason...I don't care.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want to play it and shit and this couldn't be anything other than great news, but...I officially don't give a darn now. More interested in Black Rock Shooter and other games now.
> 
> This is just a bit too late for Square imo.



More like Crap Shit Shooter. *SNARF*


TYPUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~ZEROOOOOOOOOOO MY BODY IS READy!


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

The World said:


> *More like Crap Shit Shooter. *SNARF**
> 
> 
> TYPUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~ZEROOOOOOOOOOO MY BODY IS READy!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2011)

he's kinda right, it's from what ive seen a half assed moneygrab at the series


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

This game is out now correct? I haven't been following it, wasn't interested in Harry Potter meets FF.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> FUCK TO THE YES
> 
> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG



I know this is a late reply, but your response goes well with your sig


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> This game is out now correct? I haven't been following it, wasn't interested in Harry Potter meets FF.



I played the demo. It wasn't what I thought it'd be. Oh well, at least I can pick it up in English eventually.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Type-0 Director?s Thoughts On The Next "Type Series" Title*



> Final Fantasy Type-0 has been out in Japan for a few weeks and director Hajime Tabata mentioned to Famitsu he?s thinking about the next game in the Type series. Tabata tells the magazine nothing has been finalized, but he believes Square Enix?s plan is to create a follow up to Final Fantasy Type-0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

Type-0 and XIII will have sequels out before Versus is finished, dunno if this is bad or good.


----------

